# Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?



## extremeDsgn (5. Juni 2017)

*Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Hallo Sapphire,

Erlischt die Garantie der 390 Nitro bei Wechsel der Wärmeleitpaste und Wärmeleitpads?


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Hallo extremeDsgn, schaue mal hier: Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuhlerwechsel - ComputerBase

Dort wird deine Frage beantwortet


----------



## extremeDsgn (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Hallo und danke erstmal für den Link. Den Beitrag kannte ich noch nicht. Es geht da nur um OC und Kühlerwechsel. Auch wenn das Wechseln der Paste was harmloseres ist, würde ich es bezüglich Paste nochmal gerne von Sapphire bestätigt haben. Außerdem verstehe ich bei der Tabelle nicht was der Unterschied zwischen einem gesetzten Haken und der Anmerkung "geduldet" sein soll?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Es ist egal ob du was an der Paste oder sonstwas machst - wenn du den Kühler abmontierst biste dabei.

"Geduldet" bedeutet es ist nichts (rechtlich) festgelegt, sprich im Zweifel hast du keinerlei Ansprüche, die Fälle werden aber kulant behandelt sofern du keinen groben Unsinn gemacht hast.
Für deine Sapphire stehts sogar extra dabei: "Bei Sapphire führt Overclocking oder der Kühlertausch offiziell zum Garantieverlust; wenn keine physischen Schäden bestehen, dann gibt es laut Hersteller aber keine Probleme bei der Abwicklung."


----------



## extremeDsgn (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Hallo und auch dir vielen Dank. Mein Problem mit meiner Karte ist eh ein sich langsam bemerkbar machender Lagerschaden eines Lüfters. Habe nur die Befürchtung, dass falls ich diese mal einschicke, wenn es soweit ist, es nicht mehr repariert wird (wie so oft es der Fall bei "älteren" Karten ist) und ich dann mit Mindfactory hin und her "streiten" kann bis ich einen gleichwertigen Ersatz oder mein Geld zurückbekomme anstatt des umstrittenen Zeitwertgutschrifts, was für mich absolut nicht akzeptabel ist.


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Wenn man diese sorgen hat, sollte man besser nicht bei mindfactory kaufen. Die 390 ist eol, du wirst den Zeitwert oder gleichwertigen Ersatz bekommen, wobei letzteres zu empfehlen wäre. 

Alternativ besorgst du dir nen accelero Xtreme iv und bastelst den auf den Kühler.

Schonmal bei sapphire nachgefragt wegen Lüftern?



Gesendet von meinem NEM-L51 mit Tapatalk


----------



## extremeDsgn (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wenn man diese sorgen hat, sollte man besser nicht bei mindfactory kaufen. Die 390 ist eol, du wirst den Zeitwert oder gleichwertigen Ersatz bekommen, wobei letzteres zu empfehlen wäre.
> 
> Alternativ besorgst du dir nen accelero Xtreme iv und bastelst den auf den Kühler.
> 
> ...



Den Zeitwert mir anbieten können die vergessen. İch hab bis jetzt selbst nur gute Erfahrungen mit MF gemacht.

Sapphire hatte ich schon angeschrieben, die verweisen auch erstmal an den Verkäufer, über dem wohl alles geregelt werden muss.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Die Garantieleistung ist eine Freiwillig Sache, daher wird hier selbst bestimmt wie was abgewickelt wird.
Deine Lüfter fallen unter Verschleißteile, verschleiß wird aber normalerweise nicht mit der Garantie abgedeckt, wenn dann läuft es unter Kulanz.

Gesamtes Geld gibt es nirgendwo, lass dir kein Unsinn erzählen, denn sonst würde jeder nach 2-3 Jahre sein Geld zurück verlangen und die nächste aktuelle neue Grafikkarten kaufen.


----------



## extremeDsgn (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Garantieleistung ist eine Freiwillig Sache, daher wird hier selbst bestimmt wie was abgewickelt wird.
> Deine Lüfter fallen unter Verschleißteile, verschleiß wird aber normalerweise nicht mit der Garantie abgedeckt, wenn dann läuft es unter Kulanz.
> 
> Gesamtes Geld gibt es nirgendwo, lass dir kein Unsinn erzählen, denn sonst würde jeder nach 2-3 Jahre sein Geld zurück verlangen und die nächste aktuelle neue Grafikkarten kaufen.



Der Verkäufer/Hersteller darf bei meiner Reklamation 2 oder 3 mal nachbessern, danach fordere ich den Gesamtbetrag. Habe ich schon damals im Saturn bei meinem Handy durchgemacht.

Es geht hier eh nur um einen Lüfter. İch bin an sich nach Optimierung mit meiner Graka sehr zufrieden. Max. Temperatur von um die 60°C bei sehr angenehmer Lautstärke, da bin ich sehr empfindlich. Nur bei Wildlands geht's hoch bis ca. 65°C bei nicht störender Lautstärke. Nur für einen Lüfter opfere ich nicht meine geliebte GPU


----------



## IICARUS (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Du verwechselt hier Herstellergarantie mit Gewährleistung des Händlers und bei der Gewährleistung hast du nur innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate die besseren Karten.
Zeige mir mal ein Paragrafen worauf sich dies auch auf die Garantie bezieht... 



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Hallo und danke erstmal für den Link. Den Beitrag kannte ich noch nicht. Es geht da nur um OC und Kühlerwechsel. Auch wenn das Wechseln der Paste was harmloseres ist, würde ich es bezüglich Paste nochmal gerne von Sapphire bestätigt haben. Außerdem verstehe ich bei der Tabelle nicht was der Unterschied zwischen einem gesetzten Haken und der Anmerkung "geduldet" sein soll?


Laut der Tabelle wird kein austausch des Kühlers geduldet und laut deren Garantiebedienungen was ich mir auch extra angeschaut habe wird das zerlegen der Grafikkarte selbst beim Austausch der WLP nicht gestattet, in diesem Sinn hättest du ehe keine Garantie mehr wenn ersichtlich ist das du den Kühler bereits abgenommen hast. Was aus Kulanz gemacht wird... steht auf einem anderem Blatt.

Aber da wir hier im Sapphire Forum sind, sollen sie sich besser darauf beziehen.


----------



## Saguya (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Na ja, als meine 390er Defekt war, hab ich Sie auch direkt an Sapphire geschickt und WLP hatte ich gewechselt, war kein Prob mit dem Austausch der Karte von denen her.
Es kommt halt drauf an, ob man es Sauber macht, sprich wechsel WLP/Lüfter etc. oder Schund betreibt.


----------



## Drauka (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Garantie?*

Wenn beim Tausch der WLP (wozu ja der Kühler demontiert werden muss) nichts kaputt geht, dann steht einer erfolgreichen Reklamation nichts im Wege.
Ein Problem wird es jedoch wohl geben: wenn Du die Karte zu MF schickst, dann befürchte ich, dass Du sie nicht getauscht bekommst, sondern nur eine Gutschrift erhältst. Das ist abhängig davon über welchen Großhändler die Karte verkauft wurde und was dieser für einen Vertrag mit uns hat.
Sicher gehst Du da eher, wenn Du die Karte direkt an uns schickst, das müsstest Du aber bitte mit dem Support abklären, ob diese angenommen wird.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------

